# Plumbing Quiz, To Stay Sharp



## maccam (Jan 1, 2008)

I'll start with some easy ones:

Q: How many WCs can you have on a 3" line?

Q: Dirty arm distances off a vent-

-1 1/2"
-2"
-3"

Q: How many clean outs should you have on a horizontal run?

Q: Fall on a horizontal run:

-1 1/2", 2", 3"
-4"

Q: What is a dirty vent?

Q: How many waste fixture units:

- WC
- Lav
- KS
- Shower
- Tub
- Mop Sink

Q: when horizontal venting what angle off the drain line must it be at and what grade must the vent be at untill it goes verticle.

Q: please desribe the correct way to loop vent an island fixture.

These should be real easy for you guys but it's always fun just to keep sharp.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

And you don't know, I thought you was a plumber. Want To Be


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

maccam said:


> Q: What is a dirty vent?


Hey, this is a G rated site. :whistling


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

What code are you using to base these questions?


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

why don't you post your answers first


----------



## masterk (Dec 29, 2007)

This guy was a plumber in the west and a remodler in the east. He's trying to keep us sharp. Get a grip. Ron your right he's a want a be.


----------



## maccam (Jan 1, 2008)

Please tell me you guys don't lay sanitary tees on their backs and vent WC's with heel outlets on their back. I see these glue bandits around here do it all the time. Pathetic!

Your insults and lack of responding to the most simpe questions of a Master plumber speak volumes at this point.

Okay, here is a simple one-
Q: after a morning of trolling brown trout should you wash your hands before lunch?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

maccam said:


> Please tell me you guys don't lay sanitary tees on their backs and vent WC's with heel outlets on their back. I see these glue bandits around here do it all the time. Pathetic!
> 
> Your insults and lack of responding to the most simpe questions of a Master plumber speak volumes at this point.


I don't glue waste fittings, I solder them, or I pack and pour them.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

First time I've seen it but a san-tee is legal here on it's back for a DRY relief vent.I always use a combo.Heel outlets cannot be used here as the vent has to be above the 45 degree horizontal.


----------



## maccam (Jan 1, 2008)

ever heard of no-hub? Pack & pour is for WC flanges in old slabs on old plumbing or repairing an old old waste line.


----------



## maccam (Jan 1, 2008)

threadman knows his horizontal venting!!!


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

maccam said:


> ever heard of no-hub? Pack & pour is for WC flanges in old slabs on old plumbing or repairing an old old waste line.


Don't bid any work in the city of Chicago.


----------



## maccam (Jan 1, 2008)

I won't, thank you


----------



## maccam (Jan 1, 2008)

Q: How many clean outs should you have on a horizontal run?
A: Every 135 degees

Q: Fall on a horizontal run:
-1 1/2", 2", 3" = 1/4" per ft
-4" = 1/8" per ft


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

maccam said:


> Q: How many clean outs should you have on a horizontal run?
> A: Every 135 degees
> 
> Q: Fall on a horizontal run:
> ...


Not by my code.


----------



## maccam (Jan 1, 2008)

then tell me how you do it stud


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

maccam said:


> then tell me how you do it stud


Why are you so grouchy? Surely you know that there are people on the UPC still, and some are on the IPC. Some are on totally different codes, and most of what you asked is very code dependant. Plus, you've used trade slang terms in your questions that don't necessarily square with any model code. Not to mention the fact that DFU's and pipe sizes are the biggest main differences between the UPC and the IPC. I think you pretty well set yourself up for what you got, and now you're being a prick about it.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

maccam said:


> then tell me how you do it stud


Do your own homework.


----------



## maccam (Jan 1, 2008)

We have some real good plumbers here on this forum!!!


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

yup and some jokers too, hint- hint :jester:


----------

